# Family Birthday Dinner



## pchinvegas (Apr 12, 2013)

We had reservations last night for a birthday dinner at Benihana's at the Hilton here in Las Vegas. It was my grandson's 17th. We arrived and were shown to a table and then given a stranger ! WHAT? I realize that they do not want to use a cook to serve one person, but there were other single and duce tables in the other areas of the restaurant. She was nice, could not stop talking and informed us she was sick, oh joy !
The dinner was good, the cook was not very entertaining and the affair was way over priced but my grandson had a great time and that's really all that counts.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

Sometimes, it's nice to meet strangers . . . other times, NOT!  She announces she's sick?  Thanks a lot!  All of a sudden, Hitchcock's _Strangers on a Train _comes to mind.  YIKES!

Glad you had a good time and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, grandson.  SEVENTEEN . . . whew!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait - you found time in mid-meal to dye your hair bright purple? 

It was that sick stranger's idea, _wasn't_ it? Her and the unskilled chef forced you to do it, _didn't_ they?!?


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking at the picture I'm trying to decide which one is the stranger. You all look pretty strange Oops, did I really say that?
I hope you all don't come down with some weird ailment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not crazy about sitting with strangers either when having dinner out.  The couple of times that happened, it was large groups, so everyone pretty much kept to themselves, which is alright by me.  Personally, I wouldn't dine at a place like Benihana's if I was by myself.   BTW, nice family picture Pchinvegas!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

I definitely could not go into a Benihana's alone and be seated with a bunch of strangers. I don't even like to go into fast food restaurants alone...come to think of it, I pretty much don't like restaurants at all anymore, no matter who I'm with. Too many bad experiences. 

 Pch..Glad you were able to enjoy the family time, and your grandson had a nice birthday, despite the intrusion. At 17, it's nice he wants to spend his birthday with his grandmother.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 13, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ... come to think of it, I pretty much don't like restaurants at all anymore, no matter who I'm with. Too many bad experiences.



I stopped going to so-called "buffets" many years ago when I watched people taking a piece of, say, roast beef, nibbling it, deciding they didn't like it and putting it back.

Kids wiping their noses then using the serving utensils.

People sneezing over the food, and NO the sneeze guards don't really help all that much.

My philosophy is that food that is meant to be hot should be _served_ that way, not luke-warm after sitting for 20 minutes under a heating lamp.

And when I served a short stint as a commercial cleaning business owner I got to see the inner workings of commercial kitchens ... no, thanks.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)

EEEEK!  I try not to think about who what when and where while enjoying mastication . . .


----------



## pchinvegas (Apr 19, 2013)

haha, the woman with the pink hair is my daughter, who donated a kidney to a stranger last year. The gray haired vixen in the picture of the family is me !
I enjoy meeting people but did not expect it at this time, and her being sick was not enjoyable.
rkunsaw, we really look strange to you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 19, 2013)

That Guy said:


> EEEEK!  I try not to think about who what when and where while enjoying mastication . . .



People go blind from that, you know ...



pchinvegas said:


> haha, the woman with the pink hair is my daughter, who donated a kidney to a stranger last year. The gray haired vixen in the picture of the family is me !



Oh my goodness, I'm sorry! I thought it was the same person - you look so much alike!

(I'm sure YOU'LL be glad to hear that, but please don't tell HER - I have ENOUGH people hunting for me)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> People go blind from that, you know ...



Just wearing my glasses, now . . .


----------



## lilpoppy1 (May 3, 2013)

EWW, I am never going to a buffet again. After reading that post.


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)

I'm never reading a post like that again!


----------

